# My indoor cat wants to go outside but I live in Brooklyn!!! HELP!



## DNMAD (Aug 22, 2008)

I have a Bombay (short black haired cat) who has lived with me for two years now in my small Brooklyn apartment. He was rescued by a friend on a cold evening during which she heard him screaming by a dumpster. She took him inside and he immediately went to the litter box. I think that means he was thrown out of someone's house. He is extremely vocal, but I don't mind.

The problem is I just had a deck built outside my house, and I let him out with me, but he has jumped into the neighbor's yard causing me a huge pain in the butt. I feel terrible not letting him come out with me, but when I do, and I stop him from leaving the deck, he gets furious with me; hissing, meowing, tensing up. I've thought about sending him to a friend's farm, but I'm not sure I'm ready for that yet. I've thought about walking him on a leash, as embarrassing a prospect as that is, but I don't think that would satisfy his independent urges.

Other than wanting to go outside, he loves living with me. He's very happy around the house, he sleeps with me, he likes to be pet. Also, I can distract him by throwing his toys around with him and playing with string. But since I live in the City, and my lifestyle really won't permit it, I can't let him be an outside cat. It breaks my heart to see how much he wants to go explore but it would be really dangerous for him.

Please email any advice you can my way [email protected]. I love him and I would hate to see him go. Thank you!

Daniel


----------



## twinkles (Aug 8, 2008)

How about a harness so he can only go so far...might just take a little getting used to.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Daniel and welcomeMaybe try giving him food treats to hunt,also has he been neutered,as if he hasn't this will encourage his need to be out,as he has natural urges to compete for local moggie girls and protect his turf so to speak,don't give up on him just yet though,he sounds like a real character but as with human kids sometimes you have to be patient and manipulate to make for a happy slave..with him believing it's all on his terms and it can be done


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

It sounds as though you have a backyard - decking (?)

Can you cat proof it? There is an american company here:

Cat Fence - Purrfect Cat Fence and Cat Fencing


----------



## DNMAD (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks for your great responses. I am going to get him a harness and leash sort of thing that he can wear and only go so far. I also brought him some treats outside and spent a long time giving them to him and he seemed to relax a bit. Thanks again!

Daniel


----------



## Troo (Aug 26, 2008)

Best of luck, Daniel.

Is NY one of the many US states that allow your neighbours to shoot your pet if they find it on their property? Or are you more just concerned that he'll get himself into trouble in the big wide world anyway? Are you near major roads with heavy traffic? Has he been declawed (a horrible thing to do to a cat, but I understand it's quite common in the US)?

I'd say let him get on with going outside if he wants to, but if he's in serious danger (such as he has no claws, could get shot or run over, etc) then he's just going to have to learn to love the indoors, and the above suggestions about treats and fuss should help him a great deal.


----------



## marianne (Aug 12, 2008)

I used to live on Long Island, NY. Now live in the Atlanta area. My neighbor puts his cat on a tether in his backyard. He has a Maine Coon. I think the harness idea mentioned is a good idea. You probably have a lot of traffic where you live so I'd be worried too. I don't know which states you're allowed to shoot pets on private property, but I'm glad your not allowed to here in Ga.!! It's bad enough we had to deal with Michael Vick and his dogfighting business. I hope he rots in jail!


----------

